# writing, emotions and memory



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIBy Esther M. Sternberg, M.D.Director of the Integrative Neural Immune Program and Chief, Section on Neuroendocrine Immunology and Behavior at the National Institute of Mental Health and National Institutes of Health http://litsite.alaska.edu/uaa/healing/emotions.html


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

writing is helpful for people who wnat to takecontrol of feelings and even physical things like anxiety and depression rather than letting these things control them. i canpost some other articles here if anyone likes?tom


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

TomThat would be great if u have the time, because thats a really interesting concept, and I notice that I write my feelings down a lot so that they become more tangeable(sp?) and easier to deal with.Thank u!Sammie


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

Sammy... If you're interested, Tom could help you with some therapeutic writing like he does me. It is really therapeutic..... I've been journalizing and attempting poetry. I say "attempting" because as Tom knows... I am not yet discplined to the "meter & rhythm" of the great poets... I tend to enjoy what is termed "concrete" poetry. I've asked him for "poetic licence" but he has declined to respond to that request...







Really though....... writing is tremendous therapy. And when you go back and read what you wrote as if it were a book... it is also an eye opener.... the beginning of all healing.Hugs, Evie


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

Essence, I think u are absolutely right about how u feel in retrospect when u read what u wrote!! I may possibly be up for some theraputic writing (not sure), or more possibly just a good description of how its done since I have probably been doing it for years. But definitely no peotry, I'm bad at that!!







But I keep all my old journal entries, usually written at a time of great turmoil, and when I go back to read them, I cant believe what I didn't see at the time.This topic is just really fascinating to me because I also paint and draw, and sometimes even write on the canvas before it's covered with paint!!Good luck in your writings







Sammie


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

Sammie,Painting and drawing is also excellent therapy as well as creative pursuit that can aslso be lucrative.I tried painting, sketching..... and I do enjoy it ....mostlly sketching... I haven't done any serious painting for some time now. In the last 3 years I discovered that modern dance was the way for me to go... because I have a lot of kinesthetic energy and if I don't somehow diffuse it... I get anxious, angry, depressed and a bunch of other nasties.I am trying the poetry with Tom because I have a natural rhythm of sorts (if you can call it that) and I wanted to see if I could learn to be good at it. Right now I've kinda stalled out temporarily because of some other things I am working through and Tom has been busy and hasn't had a chance to critique the my last attempt at poetry that I sent him. But soon... he will do that... and in the meantime I am going to start thinking about a theme for what I want to write about in my next attempt. (Notice I keep saying "attempt" because so far I don't think I am very good at it... but it's a great way to vent.)Journalizing is wonderful therapy. It helps us to keep track of ourselves at times when we get lost in the mundaneness and business of our fast-paced lives.Yes...... writing is wonderful therapy. Everyone needs to try it at some point. The benefits are tenfold.Hugs, Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

sammie, I'd suggest sharing some journal entries here but the bb has been viscious lately so why don't you send me an email?tom


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

Sounds like a good plan


----------

